# Phase Technology PC-80 vs. V52



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Everyone :wave:

I'm looking at buying some rear speakers for my theater setup (using the TriTrix for the front).. and am caught between buying the PC-80's (for roughly $130) or the Phase Tech V52's for about 160.

Anyone have any opinions on which set of speakers are better?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I have heard neither, but the v52 gets my vote for good specs and compact size.

Both models have rear ports which can cause boomy bass troubles right against the wall. If you roll off below 80 Hz, this might not be a problem.


----------

